# samick sage



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

*sage*

You can leave the bow strung as long as you don,t leave it in a hot car or truck. high heat will hurt the limbs. Also I recommed getting a bow stringer I like the one,s with the rubber puck on one end. Yes you twist the strings to change brace height. After a while I would change the string. It,s ok for starting out but a new 8-10 strand d-10 with padded loop,s will make the bow faster an have a better feel to it. good luck. Good bow for starting out an good bow to keep.


----------



## ftw46 (Jun 5, 2004)

Stung or unstrung is like the Ford/Chevy question, lots of different answers.

If you store your bow correctly in a cool place, there is no real need to unstring it. If you do decide to unstring it, use a good stringer.

A piece of the fuzzy side velcro stuck on the shelf will work fine as a rest. It is about all I use anymore.

Use a piece of tape for a nock point until you get your arrows flying right and then make a more permanent nocking point.

Go have some fun.


----------



## chrisp (Jul 11, 2008)

I do have a stringer. I've read that the string issued w/ the bow isn't the best. I had them set the bow up w/a rug and plate on the shelf. They also crimped a nock on the string at what I assume to be a proper pre-determined point- I remember reading about that somewhere-all for $15. The 1st person I talked to said i'd get a fastflight string, too, but when I called back was told that wasn't true. I got the endless loop dacron. Anyway, I got a dura-glove w/it and am ready to go. Oh, I've read it before but forgot; where exactly to you measure brace height from? Changing brace height within the possible continuous boundry seems to be very tedius esp. when trying to consider the other possible variations such as split finger, 3 under etc,etc, which no one can agree on and seems to be very subjective. So I was kinda looking for a "best" height setting agreed upon by most w/ experience w/ this bow. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Personal preference is part of it, but it's common for people to set the brace height to where the bow is quietest. Or you might want to adjust the brace height to work better with a certain set of arrows.

Lots of people have posted here saying their Sage did not come with a very good string, so keep that in mind if you're having problems with it.

Brace height is usually measured from the deepest part of the grip.

One thing to consider about leaving a bow strung is whether a kid or other curious person could come along and pull it back, with or without an arrow - either way might be trouble. (Dry-firing a bow can wreck it.) It just depends on your circumstances.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I would not leave it strung, it doesnt take any time with a stringer to un-string it. Also when we say the deepest part of the grip we mean from the closest point on the riser or grip that is facing you to the string. Every bow is different concerning brace height. I would start with what the bowyer reccomended and go from there....


----------

